# [VZW] Issues: No sim card/no service/roaming issues



## JDM RICE (Jan 13, 2012)

This is my wife's phone, so I don't know exactly the frequency of this happening, but are there others that have been dealing with these issues?

We live in a great 4G area, both at home and at work.

I have a Galaxy Nexus, so unfortunately I know about service drops


----------

